# Poor rating on my first Uber Trip



## Michelle M (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

New Uber Driver and Forum member here. Is it usual to receive a poor rating on your first Uber trip?. This happened to me today. I was a little unsure and my GPS would not cancel out directions to the pick up point and, admittedly I did pull over several times to try and cancel this.


----------



## Venapally (Nov 25, 2015)

The more unsure of yourself and your equipment, the higher the likelihood of lower ratings as passengers see you're delayed. Once you get the hang of the technology and get more comfortable navigating with your GPS, you should be able to swing things around. =)


----------



## Michelle M (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks. I just don't want other PAX's to be hesitant about a 1.0 driver picking them up


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Michelle M said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> New Uber Driver and Forum member here. Is it usual to receive a poor rating on your first Uber trip?. This happened to me today. I was a little unsure and my GPS would not cancel out directions to the pick up point and, admittedly I did pull over several times to try and cancel this.


No, it is not! We all start perfect and clearly you are an exception. As we get more experienced, we start getting worse at what we are doing. Something is wrong with you.

/sarc

Now relax and keep driving... Good luck!


----------



## Michelle M (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## Michelle M (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh, I should also mention I gave the PAX 5.0. Perhaps, I should have given PAX at least 3.0


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Yeah. Pulling over to fiddle with your GPS is bound to cost you a couple stars.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ask where they are going if they did not put in the destination, slowly type in the address in google maps (or whatever mapping service you use) before you start driving (do not rush typing, be confident in what your doing and take time) go to the destination. Done. The first impression -if you act nervous it snowballs, just take your time, type it in and drive like you always drive, nothing else to it. Be yourself, have fun. Yup


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Yeah. Pulling over to fiddle with your GPS is bound to cost you a couple stars.


And doing so a couple of times is surely going to get you a 1 star. It helps to be familiar with the area or just ask the passenger directions if you can't get the GPS working. It doesn't take much to get a low rating from Uber riders.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Michelle M said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> New Uber Driver and Forum member here. Is it usual to receive a poor rating on your first Uber trip?. This happened to me today. I was a little unsure and my GPS would not cancel out directions to the pick up point and, admittedly I did pull over several times to try and cancel this.


It's helpful to slide "start trip" at the bottom. It's even more helpful after that to enter a destination address. All these things and much much more will help you on your way to becoming a 5 Star Uber driver, if you manage to survive past the 100 trip mark.

Uber will also assist you by taking, oh, $60 a pop for perpetual retraining classes and reset your rating back to 5 Stars each time.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Uber sucks. Why would you even want to start driving now?


----------

